
Brexit: European Commission Wants to Cancel 317,000 .eu Domains Owned by Brits - jontro
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/government/brexit-european-commission-wants-to-cancel-317-000-eu-domains-owned-by-brits/
======
jontro
Link to the official notice here:
[http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/4426832-Notice-to-
Sta...](http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/4426832-Notice-to-Stakeholders-
Brexit-Eu-Domain-Names.html)

------
jwilk
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16714581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16714581)

